# Grafikauflösung die Siedler?



## ubuntu1967 (25. Januar 2015)

*Grafikauflösung die Siedler?*

Hallo ich hoffe meine Fragen werden geduldet und beantwortet, insofern ich hier richtig bin.
Die Siedler 7, und dieSiedler 5 und die Siedler4 sind mein Thema.

Welche maximale Grafikauflösung ist bei die Siedler möglich?

Kennt ihr das: Bei die Siedler 7 hatte ich eine Grafikauflösung von 1980x1050 gewählt, da blieb der Monitor schwarz, und ich musste reseten!?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grafikauflösung die Siedler?*

Gibt es in "Die Siedler 7" die Datei >>> gamesetting.cfg <<< Kann man dort eine Grafikauflösung von 1980x1050 einstellen?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grafikauflösung die Siedler?*

Was ist 1980x1050 denn bitte für ein Format?   Ich kenne nicht einen einzigen Bildschirm oder eine Kombination von Bildschirmen, die auf dieses Format kommt. 

Ich weiß nicht ob Siedler die Grafik frei skalieren kann, im Zweifel würde ich aber nicht davon ausgehen dass etwas so exotisches unterstützt wird.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grafikauflösung die Siedler?*

Ich meinte 1920x1080 !!


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grafikauflösung die Siedler?*



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Ich meinte 1920x1080 !!



Sorry, du hattest diese Auflösung oben zweimal geschrieben, deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen dass es kein Tippfehler ist. 


Siedler 7 ist doch erst 2010 erschienen,  da wird es mit Sicherheit 1920x1080p  unterstützen.  
Angeblich lässt es sich auch auf 3360x2100p skalieren.   Wieso schaust du nicht einfach ins Menü was zur Auswahl steht?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grafikauflösung die Siedler?*

s.o >>> Kennt ihr das: Bei die Siedler 7 hatte ich eine Grafikauflösung von 1980x1050 gewählt, da blieb der Monitor schwarz, und ich musste reseten!? 
^^1920x1080
Ich hatte natürlich ins Menü geschaut.


----------



## Turbodiesel (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grafikauflösung die Siedler?*

Also bei mir funktionierts ganz normal in 1920x1080. Und welche Auflösung möglich ist, hängt davon ab ob du Downsampling betreibst oder von der Auflösung deines Monitors.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grafikauflösung die Siedler?*

Wutbuerger >>>Also bei mir funktionierts ganz normal in 1920x1080
Danke der hiesige Thread ist gelöst und beendet.


----------

